# white face male to a white face pearl



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

What do you guys think I have? I did read the mutations. info did not really get a true understanding for it. I could not use thr virtual set-up.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe there will be all WF
Assuming no splits in the male; all males would be split to pearl, females would be all WF.


----------



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

*wf male to wf pearl*

Are there any ways to tell the sex of wf males. I thought I read that a baby wf male will look the same after its first molt. (Charcoal gray with faces) Is this true. The wf hens don't avtually have the white faces aren't there's mostly gray with white edges


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

granny teil said:


> Are there any ways to tell the sex of wf males. I thought I read that a baby wf male will look the same after its first molt. (Charcoal gray with faces) Is this true. The wf hens don't avtually have the white faces aren't there's mostly gray with white edges


An adult WF male will have a white face instead of a yellow face, like this bird. An adult male WF pied may keep a gray face into adulthood, but that's caused by the pied gene, not the WF.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can try wing spot sexing them but its not 100%. All babies will be WF, with the boys being split to pearl unless dad is split to pearl, then you may get some surprises. 

I will say that like to like breeding (two WFs) isn't the best breeding combo and that it would've been better to pair a visual to a split. If this pair doesn't do well breeding, it would be best to split them up and repair them with split birds.


----------



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

*wf male to wf hen*

Do you think it will cause "bad" babies? I did not set these two up their previous own:wf pied:er did


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I don't know much from personal experience, but many people on this site advise against breeding two visuals together because it can lead to more dead-in-shell babies, smaller babies, more pronounced bald spots (esp. lutinoxlutino), and other faults. But, if the birds are already bonded I would say to leave them together and try some of the hormone reduction techniques.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Do you think it will cause "bad" babies? I did not set these two up their previous owner did


Did the previous owner tell you what their babies were like? You want a pair that produces big, solid babies. I had a like to like pair (two WFs) that did really well and produced nice babies, but in the second breeding season I realized the hen wasn't feeding the babies at night (whole other story there) and I separated them. A "bad" breeding pair would get only one baby out of a normal clutch (my pair gave me five healthy babies), have DIS babies, weak babies, things like that. And if this pair IS bonded, you could always keep them together and use them as a foster pair. There's no reason to split them up if you don't have to.


----------



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

The women that I got them from had a baby that she kept. It was beautiful .I am still green @ naming the types of colors, but this bird all white dark eyes with small black flecks on the wings only. Is this a lutino pied? That bird was a nice big bird. I hope this goes well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not a lutino pied because lutinos don't have any grey on their bodies at all (a wf lutino pied would be all white, the only way to tell it was pied would be to look at the eye color). Sounds like it was a wf heavy pied, which are really pretty babies. If they have done well in the past then this sounds like a good pair to breed.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The baby sounds like a whiteface pied or whiteface pearl pied.


----------

